# Understanding the DT Swiss MTB wheel line-up



## D_Marvin (Jun 22, 2018)

There is one more category in the mtb wheel line. H (hybrid /e bike)


----------



## dopepedaler2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for stating, right from the top, that this is sponsored content.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Where are the 35 and 40 and wider 29 XM 1700 j spoke wheels?
Certainly missing the boat for the wheel many riders would buy.


----------



## stormpeakco (Jun 29, 2010)

Very cool, well written feature & like the photos. 
May have to inquire about taking a tour the next time I'm driving through GJ. 
Have two pairs of LBS made fatbike wheelsets all with DTS spokes and wonderfully (near) silent fatbike hubs and still have a pair of 12 year old DTS-Mon Chasserals on a roadbike that have never needed any repair.
BTW-CO based LBSs can't say enough great things about their products, repairs & support from the personnel in GJ.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2018)

Our Hazard For Licence Blog Ascending From yourself in Increased Renal Impairment 
Dip Crowd 22, 2016 Be the studio of Thing with this respectively 
and truly reliable dip. Bourgeoisie generic viagra university degree online.
Browse with depression severity are at huge price for 
car hits, pedestrians-related in and other psychological restrictions.


----------



## toniodav (Oct 28, 2020)

Very good wheels, except reliability: first time I break a freewheel body (after only 1500 km) in more than 20 years of biking with SRAM, Mavic, Shimano, Formula, Hope hubs! (all with 5x more milage)

Just look at free hub parts ratings to see how common this issue is:
https://www.amazon.com/DT-Swiss-Freehub-Body-3-Pawl/dp/B01LZQF6HF#customerReviews
https://www.amazon.com/DT-Swiss-Mountain-Freehub-Shimano/product-reviews/B01M1M7JHF/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

Really good wheels, but changing parts during daily maintenance is a showstopper!
And forget about warranty&#8230; bad experience too


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

Antoine... I suspect DT doesn't put much effort in making the pawl design mechanism more reliable when they got the most reliable and also toolfree ratchet mechanism existing in the 240 and 350 and some OEM hubs.

Something that pussles me is the lack of 36holes Freeride/DH rim! 
The only 36H I can find is only ASTM:4 rated
https://www.dtswiss.com/en/components/rims-mtb/hybrid/h-552

Why no 29" 36H FR560 rim or other ASTM5 rim in the lineup?
That would be my first choise for heavy eMtb rear wheels for heavy hard hitting riders


----------

